# Affordable dovetail jig



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

I know this has probably been hashed out before but I'm in th market for a 12" dovetail jig. I've been looking at the PC 4200 series and Rocklers jig. I like the PC but the drawback on that one is there is no dust collection for it. I'm aware that some on this forum have made their own for the PC. Rockler has one and the jig with dust collector is reasonably priced. I'm trying to stay within the $200 range. Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

have you looked ar the Leigh DR series???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, all the different types of dovetail jigs work; the important thing is that you are comfortable with the method you go with.

Do a Google search for the Katie jig, the Keller jig and the Leigh jig that Stick mentioned. If you have a dust collection adapter on your router or table you shouldn't need one on the jig.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Mike. I've looked at most of the jigs on the market and narrowed it down to a few. My router does have a vac attachment on it but I thought that you would need more. That makes choosing a little easier. 
Stick, I like the Leigh DR series but my wonderful bride told me it was too pricey at this time. Thanks all for the help.
Steve.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I like the Leigh DR series *but my wonderful bride told me it was too pricey *at this time."

Uh oh...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "I like the Leigh DR series *but my wonderful bride told me it was too pricey *at this time."
> 
> Uh oh...


Hmmmm

Dovetail jig or "wonderful bride"?? - tough choice:fie:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No contest...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

seure said:


> Stick, I like the Leigh DR series but my wonderful bride told me it was too pricey at this time. Thanks all for the help.
> Steve.


look to versitility and the *"MORE"* you can get out of it... as in way more...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another option for the most versatility in cutting dovetails and a whole lot more is the Woodrat. Martin the inventor is a forums member.

The Woodrat will do just about everything a table mounted router will and is a different method of routing. It also does things that would be nigh unto impossible on a router table. There is a learning curve on this machine but no more than with any jig/table combination. The Woodrat is the best design for working in a small area as it is wall mounted.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

The woodrat looks very nice. I doubt that I would ever do enough dovetail joints to justify the expense though. I do plan on getting the musclechuck in the near future though.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got the Katie Jig and really like it. I have the Rockler as well with dust collection and it is nice but setup is more complex. The katie Jig is easier to set up and use. Sommerfeld has a video of it in operation.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

After using and enjoying every feature of the Leigh jig I would question the " no contest " says I married for over fifty years !!! Oldrusty.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I mean, how many jigs are you gonna buy in your lifetime? Amortized over maybe 20 years, the extra cost is peanuts...  

(Says the guy who's still trying to get his BP down after checking out the Leigh at the LV catalogue.)


----------



## bigkahunaranch (Aug 24, 2015)

Barely used PC-4212 dovetail jig. I made three drawers, you can see by the router bits, no wear.
I am selling it because my uncle is giving me his Leigh Jig.
This unit is selling on amazon for $158. So I am asking $125.00 as a fair price.
If you want it I will ship it to you Fedx ground for $125.00

PM me if interested.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

*cost of tools*



DaninVan said:


> "I like the Leigh DR series *but my wonderful bride told me it was too pricey *at this time."
> 
> Uh oh...


When I pass on..... I hope my wife doesn't sell my tools for what I told her I payed for them!!:frown:


----------

